# Two reasons to vote for McCain



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

McCain was a POW and served us honorably.

McCain made his millions from beer.

How could one be more patriotic than that?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Those are the only two aren't they?


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

lol


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Still, that's two more than Obama.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

cwoparson said:


> Still, that's two more than Obama.


One more than needed.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Might as well flip a coin if those are the only reasons to vote for someone. :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The only thing I like about McCain is his claim to end earmarks "pork" attached to ledgislation.

If he really stuck to his guns on that issue it would make a big difference, enough I might even hold my nose and vote for him, maybe.

I am very disillusioned about our choices this election.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Bobm said:


> The only thing I like about McCain is his claim to end earmarks "pork" attached to ledgislation.
> 
> If he really stuck to his guns on that issue it would make a big difference, enough I might even hold my nose and vote for him, maybe.
> 
> I am very disillusioned about our choices this election.


And how is he going to do that? Veto everything that comes thru the legislature? Yeah that will get the country rolling again! :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thats exactly what this coutry needs, a president that will demand fiscally responsible actions from the congress.

If he had the stones to do so, and he might, I bet the American people would be behind him.

We are spending ourselves into oblivion.

Congress puts earmarks on legislation so they dont have to have a record of voting on the specific pork and be held responsible for this waste come next election.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I think we should all spend 2 years in a hole full of maggots and leeches and see how much we really love beer. :lol: :beer:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

buckseye said:


> maggots and leeches :lol: :beer:


 I'm glad you clarified. I thought you were talking about the democratic Committee.
(Oh boy I'm gonna get in trouble for this)


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Quick side question.

Who was the last democratic president that actually had military service?

Slick Willy was a draft dodger, and Obama probably fought for Allah somewhere..........who was the last one to have actually known what it was like to be in the military?


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Carter was naval officer. Nuclear submarines if I recall correctly. Don't believe he ever saw combat though. Johnson saw light action as a naval officer in WWII. Of course everyone knows about Kennedy's service.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

So its been almost 30 years.

Hmmmm, I think it should be another mandatory clause to being president.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well I guess I couldn't run for president then even though I was called up after the first lottery and failed the Army physical. :eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I could and wish I really could. My only promise would be to do my best.

My credentials are probably better than most politicians, but then so are most peoples. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

KEN W said:


> Well I guess I couldn't run for president then even though I was called up after the first lottery and failed the Army physical. :eyeroll:


Sorry Ken, but having been in the military myself, I just personally feel that if your going to be in charge of the military, you should know what its like to be in.

Im sure someone will contest Bush's service (if you want to call it that), but at least he didnt move to Canada like others.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

> Might as well flip a coin if those are the only reasons to vote for someone.


being obama is "the most liberal senator in the US", id hope gun ownership is the only reason you need to not vote for this idiot.

since we, as Americans, do not tolerate white rascists, id hope you wouldnt tolerate a black one as your prez.
half black anyway.

which brings me to a final question.
why is someone half white and half black considered the "first" black candidate, etc?
color shouldnt matter? right?
unless you can pimp it.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

true dat, it is being pimped.....and a Muslim to boot.....we don't get anymore liberal than that in the USSA (united socialist states of america)


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

This was cut out of an AP article. How bad is it that a Democrat says your too liberal. LOL:

Rep. Dan Boren, the only congressional Democrat in Oklahoma, calls Obama "the most liberal senator" in Congress and says he has no plans to make a public endorsement.


----------

